# Oldenburg mare



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She looks like a training project that would need quite a bit of work, but if you feel like taking that on I don't see any obvious conformation issues to hinder her from basic all around stuff. What would your plans be for her? Do you have training experience or work with a trainer? I only watched part of the video, but the horse seemed confused and the person handling her did not seem to have much experience, so not much to base an evaluation on.

What is causing the head bobbing problem? That. Can be training, but often is a sign of discomfort or pain.


----------



## Bluechi (Apr 24, 2013)

I do have a great trainer, who boards at my barn. She is also going to weigh in after speaking with some people who have worked with this horse.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

First of all, she's Sexy As Hell and I like her mind when working with this person.

I do NOT like how her back toes are dragging. I'm not sure if there's an issue higher up, as in the lumbar/sacral blah blah-blah, or if my eyes are catching something with the right hind, in particular. 

That said, many horses go through life imperfect but completely fine for the activities the rider is asking of them, even better with the increase of management products. 

As a rec mount, I definately like her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

What do you mean by head bobbing? Can you give a time in the clip where she clearly does it?


----------



## Bluechi (Apr 24, 2013)

Head bobbing link. Also her under saddle!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Head bob = lameness
Head toss = attitude

Clearly tossing in this instance, unrelated to gait. I'm assuming her dental is up to date and the bit is one she likes. She's certainly light in the mouth. 


History on this mare..?

I get the sense she's used to clear, concisive work, rather than the aimless distracted nonsense in this vid. I think she's looking for the plan and actually likes to work. I see strong dressage values to her way of going around.

Jmo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Horse doesn't have an issue.. the people handling her do! 

Good lord.. get on her, ask her to move.. and WORK. Same with the "lunging.." 

Nice horse.. pick up contact, sit up straight, drive her forward with your legs and ASK for something. She is being far more patient with all this than some I have trained!!! 

Horses deserve a lot of credit for allowing us to get on their backs and be so indecisive.. or work them from the ground the same way!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't know if that is you handling her or not but if it is....definitely a pass. She needs a lot of work and she bucks. This handler is not ready for that. She's not made to lolly gag around which is what this amounts to.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The rider does not ask this horse to work. She throws her arms into the equation.. throws the horse into the canter and then is unable to sit up straight and keep a leg solidly on her to push her forward and into the bit. She bangs the horse in the mouth or keeps the reins too loose. The rider's leg is too short to effectively give this large horse aids. 

The HORSE is really nice.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Agree Elana, nice horse. Too much for this rider.


----------



## Bluechi (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for the feedback. No, that isn't me in the videos, it is her current caretaker (her owner passed away).


----------



## Bluechi (Apr 24, 2013)

hemms said:


> Head bob = lameness
> Head toss = attitude
> 
> Clearly tossing in this instance, unrelated to gait. I'm assuming her dental is up to date and the bit is one she likes. She's certainly light in the mouth.
> ...


Sorry, English isn't my first language, and both words seem to describe the same thing. 
Only known history: original owner passed away, she was passed on to a woman who sent her to the current caretaker for 30 days of training, with the request that she be "fixed" in that time (she was becoming dangerously pushy with the person who inherited her). The trainer said it would take more time, and the first person relinquished ownership to the trainer. Trainer (person in the videos) wants to find her a good home, and says she has made huge progress since she first met her, and is in fact a very sweet mare who enjoys attention and work.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that horse looks and acts exactly like my WB mare when I go her back in 2010. I love the looks, think with some training and work put into the horse it will make an awesome mount. I agree with the others, the person in both videos is def. the wrong one to handle that horse. If you dont take the horse I would be more than interested :0) But unfortunately I am not "allowed" to get another one right now... :wink: If you give it a go keep us posted and best luck! You will def. have one good looking horse :lol:


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

What do you plan to do with her? Would it be more of the NH or whatever BS this woman is bugging the mare with? If you are planning on riding dressage or just plain RIDING her, with a trainer, asking her to work (without all the bizarre circling and rein manipulations this woman is doing) I think she is worth it and more. She's big and looks lazy - she IS a WB , no surprise there - but she looks sound and the head tossing issue may well have to do with that rider's lack of skills, teeth, bit, etc.

I'd take her in a heartbeat


----------



## Bluechi (Apr 24, 2013)

She's planned to arrive June 1st if all goes well. I am SUPER excited and a little nervous, but I have a barn full of very experienced horse people (from NH to dressage to h/j) to help if I hit a wall on her training. If for whatever reason it doesn't work out with her in my care, I will rehome her fairly and will post here first.  But for now, finders keepers!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

THIS kind of stuff is what gives NH a BAD name. If that is the horse's "trainer', no wonder she has a head problem. She was congratulated for tossing her head, and the woman was not ABLE to hold the reins correctly, and not qualified to trot, much LESS canter!!! 

Honestly.

Do not do that mumbo-jumbo with her, just push her forward into a steady hand, and she will work, I 'd bet. I am not a horse, and yet I was confused by that rider.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would get her stifles and hocks thoroughly checked. There were some moments in the riding video that just looked not quite right to me.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Gorgeous horse, bad rider. Rider in video could not keep anything about her own body quiet, hands were almost like stroking? the reins, she was thrown off balance and legs went flailing behind her multiple times, I can only imagine that would be extremely confusing and frustrating for that horse, and what's with the treats? 

With a quiet rider that gives clear signals this horse would probably work out wonderfully. Wish you well with her, and very glad it sounds like you have a solid "team" that can help you with any issues that arise. 

Barring dental and tack fitting issues, her head tossing seems more like a training issue, this rider could not hold onto the reins and somewhere along the line the horse learned tossing its head was a way to "grab" the reins back and pull them right out of this "trainers" very busy hands, unfortunately all she did was reinforce the behavior by allowing it, but it should be something that can be fixed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have similar feelings to those already stated about the rider/handler being more likely the source of "problems". I might look at that saddle fit, too. the horse is very uphill in build, and the saddle looks very uphill in it's balance, thus putting the rider continually behind the motion. Warmbloods are not the easiest horses to ride. Takes some getting used to.

But, she is simply spectacular, so if you do have good trainers, and you get her Prepurchase vetted (( did see her left rear foot dragging a few times at trot), she could be an amazing find for you.


----------



## Bluechi (Apr 24, 2013)

The rider in the videos is an ex-jockey, I wonder if that has anything to do with her riding faults (or if folks think it just bad Parelli technique?).


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She (he?) is just an awful, wonky rider. Wouldn't let her (him?) even hold a horse for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Nope, I don't think it has to do with her being an ex-jockey as much as that she probably taught herself to ride, so never had the 'second opinion' that is so important with learning to ride. She is constantly behind the horse, doesn't know how to keep her arms still, and has weak legs. With students that ride like her, we don't even let them ride off of the lunge line yet. Her core is weak and she look like she's trying to use a mixture of Parelli, Anderson, and quite a bit of 'see-sawing' to try to get the mare to flex. All she's accomplishing though is getting the mare to evade the bit and toss her head.

That being said, I really like the mare but you're going to have a LOT of retraining to do, probably from the ground up. This horse is trying it's best but it can only do as good as the rider on its back.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like a mare with a lot of potential. Please keep us updated  She is very beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Please remember that this thread is not to critique the rider. In as much as you need to mention the rider to explain the horse's problems, so be it, but the rider did not ask for a riding critique, so limit your comments, please.


----------



## Bluechi (Apr 24, 2013)

^ Thanks! For all that she is being critiqued, this woman has taken in a homeless horse to rehome her with no financial gain, which is a wonderful thing. Thanks everyone for weighing in on the horse. I think she is gorgeous too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks to be a nice horse. After you get her home, you may want to just have a Vet give her a once over. i dont see a lameness issue, she looks like she ws being lazy ( as alot of horses will do ). She could have problems but no one can say for sure from a video. good luck ..


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. This horse has a great mind and tries DESPITE the awful 'trainer/rider' she had. She clearly needs contact- and the rider is not providing any guidance, yet she is still listening intently for any ques. 

Get a good trainer and I know she will turn out great.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

It is not easy to evaluate this horse, without critiquing the rider, who is doing the mare no favours, unfortunately.

I know nothing about Oldenburgs, but know what I like and I like this mare. Maybe I'd like to see a slightly better shoulder on her but overall, I think she is extremely nice, conformationally. 

I think she 'appears' lazy, because she's not being asked to work properly. Certainly I hate all the head tossing and that could be from a number of problems, as others have suggested. You can see this mare does try and is really quite patient. I'd love to see this nice girl put under saddle with a good trainer. I'd bet she'd move out beautifully and gather herself together. She's young yet and has many years to bring something really nice to the table. If I were young, I would purchase her.
Do keep us updated please.

Lizzie


----------

